# Ports 'make config' does not work



## yom (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello

When I'm trying to configure a port in the ports tree, the command `make config` just tells 'Options unchanged' even though the options have been clean previously.

Anyone else ?
Is it a known problem ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2014)

Any specific port? Not all ports have options that can be set this way.


----------



## yom (Mar 7, 2014)

sysutils/tmux
is an example

but I started to see this problem first in poudriere while having deleted the previous options for every packages I wanted to make, and each time I'm trying to configure them, the config dialog does not show. So I tried directly in the /usr/ports on my system with a `portsnap fetch update` before hands and tmux does not show the config dialog.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah. You need to install ports-mgmt/dialog4ports before it'll show up.


----------



## yom (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok that's working now.
I may have missed something.


----------

